# SRRV Human Touch for 100% service-connected disabled US veteran?



## OS2Pancho (Oct 19, 2020)

Hello Expat Forum😊 
Newbie here, looking for some advice. I've been in a relationship with a Pilipina for just over 6 months, but have been talking with her for over a year. I'm really looking forward to visiting her in the Philippines, God willing some day in the not so distant future. I've looked at applying for a visa when I get there, initially thought I would apply for SRRV Smile, but I'm about $8K shy of the $20k for the deposit. I see the deposit for the SRRV Human Touch is only (lol, only😜) $10k, and I was wondering if anybody would know if mental illnesses would qualify me for the SRRV Human Touch? I don't have any major physical impairments, aside from being overweight (my Pilipina girlfriend says she likes me that way lol)

I'm 38 years old, medically retired after 11 years 
of active duty with the US Navy, and I recieve VA disability as well as SSDI. The only legal problems I've had in life are a minor consumption charge from my teen years, and some traffic tickets. 

Thanks for any advice😊 I'm an open book, so any questions to help you help me are welcome.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

OS2Pancho said:


> Hello Expat Forum😊
> Newbie here, looking for some advice. I've been in a relationship with a Pilipina for just over 6 months, but have been talking with her for over a year. I'm really looking forward to visiting her in the Philippines, God willing some day in the not so distant future. I've looked at applying for a visa when I get there, initially thought I would apply for SRRV Smile, but I'm about $8K shy of the $20k for the deposit. I see the deposit for the SRRV Human Touch is only (lol, only😜) $10k, and I was wondering if anybody would know if mental illnesses would qualify me for the SRRV Human Touch? I don't have any major physical impairments, aside from being overweight (my Pilipina girlfriend says she likes me that way lol)
> 
> I'm 38 years old, medically retired after 11 years
> ...


Sounds like you would qualify for the veteran SRRV with the $1500 deposit.


----------



## OS2Pancho (Oct 19, 2020)

Gary D said:


> OS2Pancho said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Expat Forum😊
> ...


Could I still qualify if I'm less than 50 years old? My Google research says SRRV Courtesy and Expanded Courtesy are for those 50 and over🙄


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

OS2Pancho said:


> Could I still qualify if I'm less than 50 years old? My Google research says SRRV Courtesy and Expanded Courtesy are for those 50 and over🙄


Hi OS2Pancho and welcome to the forum, here's some links.
https://pra.gov.ph/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/SRRV-Info-Guide-04.14.15.pdf

Embassy of the Philippines - Consulate Finder Map

I'm almost positive you can qualify for the $1500 deposit SRRV because a fellow Veteran of mine had a friend that was under 50 and she got her SRRV card and like you on a government disability. 

Philippine Retirement Authority https://pra.gov.ph

If you contact the main PRA website you probably won't get an answer on the age limit of 50 so check with information below, hopefully information is still current it's from 2015:

The best way to find out is see PRA Officer in Charge, Ms. Scarlet L. Lachica, at either the PRA Office in Angeles City or the PRA Office in Subic. Ms. Lachica is at the Angeles City PRA on Monday, Wednesday and Friday and she is at the Subic PRA office on Tuesday and Thursday. The PRA office email address is [email protected] The office mobile phone contact number is 09179853715. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

os2pancho said:


> hello expat forum😊
> newbie here, looking for some advice. I've been in a relationship with a pilipina for just over 6 months, but have been talking with her for over a year. _confusing_. _Have you met her in person yet?
> _
> I'm really looking forward to visiting her in the philippines, god willing some day in the not so distant future. I've looked at applying for a visa when i get there, initially thought i would apply for srrv smile, but i'm about $8k shy of the $20k for the deposit. _to avoid the cost of an srrv, have you considered using the tourist 9a visa, test the waters, get to know your gf, the pi, & if your medical requirements can be met? 9a permits extensions, then at the 3 year point, depart the pi for 1 day & return. Do this until age 50 & meet eligibility for srrv expanded courtesy _
> ...


imho


----------



## OS2Pancho (Oct 19, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> OS2Pancho said:
> 
> 
> > Could I still qualify if I'm less than 50 years old? My Google research says SRRV Courtesy and Expanded Courtesy are for those 50 and over🙄
> ...


Thanks for the info, I sent an email so hopefully I can get more information😊 I meet the financial requirements of having a pension of at least 800 per month, I just happen to be 38😊


----------



## OS2Pancho (Oct 19, 2020)

Hey_Joe said:


> os2pancho said:
> 
> 
> > hello expat forum😊
> ...


 Thanks for the reply Joe😊


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Experience from BEFORE covid. In general, with very few exception, if emailing the Philippines, then it will probably take MONTHS before geting answer or NEVER
BUT Phil EMBASSIES answer FAST. 
I asked an other thing today and the Phil Embassy in Norway answered very infoirmative within few HOURS :thumb: 

Concerning overweight some poor Filipinos see that as a sign of being rich  


As said you can wait with SRRV until you are sure you will settle in Phils. It's more convinient, but would be wasted if you decide the leave.

Many stay "for ever" using tourist Visas so use that during testing.

After marriage there are some some less coninient but less cost (exceot in long view)
13 a
Balinkbayan "Visa" which isn't a Visa, but cover that need. Cost NOTHING for a year if arriving together with wife and show marriage certificate, then getit normaly but it isn't guaranteed.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

If you do not qualify for the veteran SRRV then your deposit at age 38 would be $US 50,000, not $20,000.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

It appears SRRV age criteria is very quickly going to change.
https://pra.gov.ph/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/SRRV-Info-Guide-04.14.15.pdf

Puyat seeks repeal of policy allowing 35-year-old retirees
October 21, 2020
https://www.pna.gov.ph/articles/1119225


----------



## OS2Pancho (Oct 19, 2020)

Lunkan said:


> Experience from BEFORE covid. In general, with very few exception, if emailing the Philippines, then it will probably take MONTHS before geting answer or NEVER
> BUT Phil EMBASSIES answer FAST.
> I asked an other thing today and the Phil Embassy in Norway answered very infoirmative within few HOURS
> 
> ...


I contacted the Philippine embassy near me, and they couldn't really help me, they just said they no longer issue visas from the embassy.


----------



## OS2Pancho (Oct 19, 2020)

Manitoba said:


> If you do not qualify for the veteran SRRV then your deposit at age 38 would be $US 50,000, not $20,000.


Yes, that's why I was hoping to qualify for the SRRV Human Touch with a deposit of $10,000, or even better would be to qualify for the visa with only a $1,500 deposit. I will have to hurry up and wait to see lol 😆


----------



## OS2Pancho (Oct 19, 2020)

Hey_Joe said:


> It appears SRRV age criteria is very quickly going to change.
> https://pra.gov.ph/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/SRRV-Info-Guide-04.14.15.pdf
> 
> Puyat seeks repeal of policy allowing 35-year-old retirees
> ...


Well that would suck, thanks again china👍


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

OS2Pancho said:


> I contacted the Philippine embassy near me, and they couldn't really help me, they just said they no longer issue visas from the embassy.


Pancho... With an SRRV you will need to contact the Philippine Retirement Authority, they handle the SRRV, but it would be better to use the contacts I've posted previously posted with phone number for your questions.

If from the US the phone number will be like this: 011-0917-985-3715 but I see it's not a landline and a basic cheapo Smart SIM number so if it doesn't work continue with the email.


----------



## OS2Pancho (Oct 19, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> OS2Pancho said:
> 
> 
> > I contacted the Philippine embassy near me, and they couldn't really help me, they just said they no longer issue visas from the embassy.
> ...


Thanks MCA, I emailed to the email address you posted, I haven't received a response yet, as for the phone number I couldn't connect via my cellphone, I live in the US right now.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

OS2Pancho said:


> Thanks MCA, I emailed to the email address you posted, I haven't received a response yet, as for the phone number I couldn't connect via my cellphone, I live in the US right now.


The response won't be immediate so give them a few days and then don't forget we are ahead by a day and the timeline plus lunches and early days. Have you dialed from the US before? but I'm pretty sure the email will work.

Another way would also be to contact the Philippine Retirement Authority PRA, if all else fails https://pra.gov.ph/contact/ and ask them if they have a representative that can help you with your package.


----------

